# Any reason not to buy a CVA Optima?



## Jagter (Nov 2, 2011)

Looking to buy a muzzle loader, the CVA Optima looks really good for the price.

Any thoughts about it as a hunting rifle?


----------



## FrontierGander (Nov 2, 2011)

awesome hunting and range shooting rifle. I own both the thumbhole and non thumbhole. Both triggers break at 2lbs with no grit or creep.

The question is, why wouldnt you buy an Optima?

Ive owned muzzleloaders that cost twice the price as the optima and the optima does everything just as good and even handles better than previous guns ive had.


----------



## Great_White_Hunter (Nov 2, 2011)

I bought an Acurra V1 last year. I had never even shot a MZ until I shot this rifle. It's very accurate and super easy to clean. The only con I can think of is it is a little heavy, but I really don't care. 
You will be very happy with the Optima.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Nov 3, 2011)

the only thing i dont like about mine is, cant keep the rod from jumping out. ive tried taking the fore piece of and bending the spring. afraid bending any more will break it.  put a new scope on mine this year. very accurate and no problems.


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 3, 2011)

I own the Optima Elite, and I love it! I have killed 5 deer with the .45 cal muzzle loader barrell on mine and I have not had a single issue with it. The 28" barrell will allow the powder to burn longer, thus producing a higher velocity than the shorter barrelled guns. It is very accurate and the factory trigger breaks like glass. Plus, you can't find better customer service (located in Ga.) The 28" barrel makes it a lil' heavy, but it isn't unbearable. I use the TC Gorilla see-thru mounts on my .45 barrell to get the scope above the hammer enough to put my thumb on top of it when I pull it back. The hammer is tapped for a spur on either side. This is an awesome gun and you won't be disappointed. Good luck.


----------



## mmarkey (Nov 3, 2011)

Real Men shoot Flintlocks. 

You asked.


----------



## FrontierGander (Nov 3, 2011)

real men shoot matchlocks, not those new fangled flinters.


----------



## mmarkey (Nov 4, 2011)

FrontierGander said:


> real men shoot matchlocks, not those new fangled flinters.


----------



## Jagter (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks guys, have heard stories about rust. Do I have to get a stainless gun?


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Nov 13, 2011)

CVA Apex.


----------



## icdedturkes (Dec 5, 2011)

Great Gun.. I have an Elite, GF has an Optima and her father has a Wolf.. All highly accurate, easy to clean no problems so far.. 

You can on the other hand spend a couple hundred bucks more on another brand so that they can sponsor some more hunting celebrities and Tv Shows.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 5, 2011)

Those who had rust didn't clean correctly or well enough one or the other.

With a muzzleloader and anything other than blackhorn or smokeless powder you must clean after you shoot the same day at least and the sooner the better. (only a very few rifles can use smokeless powder)

Stainless wont prevent the rust from not cleaning either.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 5, 2011)

mmarkey said:


> Real Men shoot Flintlocks.
> 
> You asked.



Real men could care less...... Just take what you got and shoot it well.




You'll like your CVA, never had any problems out of mine.


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 6, 2011)

icdedturkes said:


> Great Gun.. I have an Elite, GF has an Optima and her father has a Wolf.. All highly accurate, easy to clean no problems so far..
> 
> You can on the other hand spend a couple hundred bucks more on another brand so that they can sponsor some more hunting celebrities and Tv Shows.



Yep. 
My father just bought an Optima Elite combo....
It came with a 28" fluted, .50 cal barrell and a 30/06 centerfire barrell. Stainless with camo stock... $500 new.
I have the .45 cal and .270 win combo. 
CVA's are great guns that perform flawlessly, and won't cost you an arm and a leg.


----------

